# Cerwin Vega D-2 Rebuild Help



## ocblaze (Nov 21, 2009)

Hey guys I need some help and advice. I have been given my dad's old set of Cerwin Vega D-2 Cabinets, which I plan to use in my apartment. The tweeters play fine but the woofer's surrounds are completely gone on both cabinets. so this is where y'all come in to the equation. I need everyone's advice on the usability of the woofers. I understand that the Vegas aren't the best sq cabinets in the world but they do play loud and sound pretty good to. 

Here is a picture of the cabinet, as you can see they are in fantastic condition:









Here is a front view of the blown woofer, Cerwin Vega model #101W2:









This is a close up of the surround:









The other side of the surround:









This is a picture of the speaker leads:









These are pictures of the stickers on the cabinets:


















I some advice on the next step in the rebuilding stage. I am a complete newb to rebuilding speakers and I do not know how to tell if the woofers are ok to rebuild or if it would be better to replace them. Just so you know my end goal is a set of cabinets that can frequently play loudly yet still be clean. Thank y'all for all your help and the time you spend advising me!


----------



## zumbo (Feb 4, 2012)

Cerwin Vega - Orange County Speaker - Home of GLS Audio

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Cerwin-Vega-D-2-Speaker-Foam-Surround-Repair-Kit-Woofer-Refoam-Kit-/300710006118?pt=Speakers_Subwoofers&hash=item4603b68d66

http://www.ebay.com/itm/CV-Cerwin-Vega-D2-D-2-10-Woofer-Foam-Speaker-Kit-/160615448413?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item25656d3f5d

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Cerwin-Vega-DXW10-Cerwin-Vega-DX-3-10-Replacement-Woofer-Cerwin-Vega-D-2-Woofer-/230820130515?pt=Speakers_Subwoofers&hash=item35bdf3aed3

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Cerwin-Vega-DXW10-Cerwin-Vega-DX-3-10-Replacement-Woofer-Cerwin-Vega-D-2-Woofer-/230820130348?pt=Speakers_Subwoofers&hash=item35bdf3ae2c


----------



## ocblaze (Nov 21, 2009)

Thanks for the advise and help! Before I bought new speakers though I was wanting to know if the current woofers are worth rebuilding it not. I am sort of looking forward to rebuild a speaker so that doesn't help with the decision!


----------



## 9-3Pilot (Mar 13, 2009)

I would say try repairing first, it's cheaper than new/refurb speakers and from what I hear it's not too difficult. I have a set of Cerwin Vega 12" that are in that same condition that I'm planning to refoam in the near future. If that doesn't work out I will probably relplace them with some cheap pro drivers.


----------



## Apollos2 (Jul 30, 2011)

Guys the re-foam kits off Ebay are the way to go. $30 bucks and my 13yr old did it himself to some AT-12s his aunt gave him. Foam was shot so she gave them over.


----------

